# Stay Warm This Winter, Head To Mexico!



## Doug_Davis (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let people know that our shop, River City Canoe & Kayak, will be offering a week long Week of Rivers with Anna Levesque and Andrew Holcombe in the southern Mexico region of Vera Cruz this coming February 19-26th, 2011. We have some spots remaining so wanted to throw a quick post up on boater talk offering them to everyone! So grab a friend or two or three and head south to warmer weather this winter!

Experience the lush scenery and exhilarating rapids of Veracruz, Mexico under the guidance of two of the world’s top paddlers. Not only will they guide you on the rivers, but they’ll also give you helpful tips on how to improve your paddling. Off the water you’ll enjoy tasty, fresh Mexican cuisine, have the option of morning yoga classes and experience the warm, friendliness of the local culture.

Skill Level and River Difficulty: This trip is open to intermediate to advanced boaters (Class 3-4)with at least a 70% success rate with the whitewater roll. This trip’s itinerary is flexible and we will make choices on what rivers to run once we assess the group’s skill level. This is a sample itinerary of what the most advanced trip would be. 

Cost: $1550 USD per person, not including airfare

How to book:For the February 19 – 26, Call River City Canoe and Kayak at 502.384.3737 or email [email protected]

Trip includes:

* Personalized guiding with Andrew Holcombe and Anna Levesque
* Morning yoga class (optional)
* Kayak (You don’t need to bring your own kayak, but please bring your own helmet, lifejacket, sprayskirt and paddle. Otherwise this equipment will be available for rent at an additional charge 
through Esprit Rafting)
* All accommodation
* All meals
* Ground transportation
* Internationally certified guides

River City Canoe & Kayak | Facebook


----------

